
LCFS speeds up docker build by making docker commit a constant time operation - ferrantim
https://portworx.com/lcfs-speed-up-docker-commit/
======
adityadani
disclosure: I am a contributor to LCFS. One of the things I thought was
interesting about this update is how LCFS leverages its layered architecture
to solve the problem of scalability faced by other storage drivers.
Irrespective of the size of docker container a docker commit would always take
the same amount of time.

------
jjobi
hi, I'm the author of LCFS, let me know if you have any questions about how it
works or how we measured the performance.

~~~
robxu9
It looks pretty great - I'll definitely try it out when I have a chance!

I noticed that you mentioned the performance penalty using a file - how severe
was the penalty for it?

Also, you mention that you used a single SATA disk to compare. What kind of
disk was it? (SSD, HDD, other..?)

~~~
jjobi
SSD was used as the backend device for the tests. If a file is used for LCFS
backend, the performance will be limited by the underlying file system in
which the file is hosted. LCFS is capable of working directly on top of device
and can queue I/Os efficiently and avoid duplicate caching. One of the reasons
for developing LCFS as a native file system was to avoid some of the
disadvantages of a merged solution.

